# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  dkk08 Breeding Project and 3 Guards

## dkk08

Did I mention I was getting lazy? Yes I think I did  :Grin: 

Breeding Project > Background made up of cork bark and fern bark panel 


3 Guards on the 2nd tier > suppose to be for tadpoles and froglets but I think I've other plans in mind  :Wink:

----------


## dkk08

After placing the plants/driftwood and a very nice tree looking branch as the centre piece  :Smile:  


Since this tank is the focal point of the project I decided to keep it simple and neat... 

and what is a breeding project with out a misting system  :Huh?:  :Razz:

----------


## dkk08

And we've rain!  :Jump for joy: 


Here's what happened to Guard no. 2... 


Does this Guard looks nice with the "Flower" or without?

----------


## dkk08

This is what happen to Guard no. 1


This is Guard no. 3 (thanks to uncle robin's Singapore Moss :Grin: )

----------


## Aquanoob

wow, Desmond, how many tanks you actually have?
So many projects running concurrently.

----------


## blue33

What will you be keeping? Frog or crab?  :Huh?:  Any FTS shot?  :Grin:

----------


## Wackytpt

Looks like 2 tier of tanks.

1 Main tank

3 breeding tanks

----------


## dkk08

> wow, Desmond, how many tanks you actually have?
> So many projects running concurrently.


currently I've 8 tanks at home and 4 in the office  :Grin:

----------


## dkk08

> What will you be keeping? Frog or crab?  Any FTS shot?


 :Grin:  good question bro Adrian... for the main breeding tank on top it'll just be for the white's treefrogs... 

for the middle tier 3 tanks, they're meant for the tadpoles (if I manage to breed them and they've been showing me signs  :Jump for joy: ) but I guess for now I can use the them for crabs first  :Laughing:

----------


## dkk08

> Looks like 2 tier of tanks.
> 
> 1 Main tank
> 
> 3 breeding tanks


Its actually 3 tier, bottom is sump + chiller (haven't got the chiller yet, need a 2nd hand chiller, if any please PM me :Wink: ), 2nd middle tier is the 3 Guards and top tier is the main breeding tank  :Evil:

----------


## eddy planer

Hey Desmond

Your projects are absolutely awesome! I must say,,,bow down! bow down !

You bought Mistking? you got booster pump as well , too?

How much you got it may i ask?

----------


## dkk08

> Hey Desmond
> 
> Your projects are absolutely awesome! I must say,,,bow down! bow down !
> 
> You bought Mistking? you got booster pump as well , too?
> 
> How much you got it may i ask?


Awesome? Not as awesome as yours Eddy, I "Lego Stack" my setup most of the time (too lazy as I said :Razz: ) and your 6ft Palu is all DIY somemore  :Smug: 

Nope I didn't get Mist King, I got the misting system from Vivaria Projects, I can PM you their local contact... their basic misting system is $295 (booster pump, tubings, in-line filter, 2 nozzles and 1 Tee Connector) quite good in my opinion  :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

yo! YOu had better come help me at your son school...

More or less confirm...

Whole package :Grin:

----------


## eddy planer

> Nope I didn't get Mist King, I got the misting system from Vivaria Projects, I can PM you their local contact... their basic misting system is $295 (booster pump, tubings, in-line filter, 2 nozzles and 1 Tee Connector) quite good in my opinion


SGD295 come with courier charges?

----------


## blue33

What is this? Automatic timer? Looks big to me.  :Grin:  Comes with the misting set also?

----------


## cdckjn

I got a chiller from eddy planer. He passed it to me, hoping to sell in a local marine reef forum but the buyer "aeroplane" me. So it is available. it is a CL650, selling $very very cheap. You offer me a price. it is just the chiiler, no pump.
It was used for marine by eddy planer, then de-com, wash and clean , used for fresh water for a while. and stop for 2 years. the last we check together with eddy planer it is stil working.
PM me or eddy planer for the chiller.

----------


## dkk08

> SGD295 come with courier charges?


Erm they send by post...

----------


## dkk08

> I got a chiller from eddy planer. He passed it to me, hoping to sell in a local marine reef forum but the buyer "aeroplane" me. So it is available. it is a CL650, selling $very very cheap. You offer me a price. it is just the chiiler, no pump.
> It was used for marine by eddy planer, then de-com, wash and clean , used for fresh water for a while. and stop for 2 years. the last we check together with eddy planer it is stil working.
> PM me or eddy planer for the chiller.


Eddy your partner ah  :Laughing: 

Kidding ah... anyway I'll PM you to discuss better  :Wink:

----------


## dkk08

> What is this? Automatic timer? Looks big to me.  Comes with the misting set also?


Yap, its a Digital Timer or PRO Timer as they call it on their website... it comes with the misting system but of cause with additional charges  :Grin:

----------


## eddy planer

> Eddy your partner ah 
> 
> Kidding ah... anyway I'll PM you to discuss better


Yeah ! he been poisoned by me to switch from marine to palu/viva  :Grin:

----------


## felix_fx2

The tanks looks like exo terra.
How about the filtration? I only spotted something that looked like it but still need you to confirm.

P.S: I am researching for my future viva, cause i might decom my 2 footer.

----------


## BFG

Is that the aluminium erector set you are using? Did you design the stand yourself Desmond?

----------


## dkk08

> Is that the aluminium erector set you are using? Did you design the stand yourself Desmond?


Hi BFG, yap that's the aluminium erector, and I was lucky to get the whole tankset 2nd hand however I do know who's the tank maker who made the stand and custom the tanks and sumps

----------


## Merviso

wow! big poison!  :Kiss:  but bro, your photos a bit small leh... got to strain our eyes very hard to look at the details!  :Crying:

----------


## dkk08

Ok I guess I'm not that tech savvy but I copy and paste the link from flickr  :Confused:

----------


## Merviso

Desmond, I just did a test, and found that if you take away the _m from your flickr photo address, the photo will be bigger... guess the _m is for thumbnail size...  :Grin: 

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4042/...a5c04455_m.jpg



http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4042/...a4a5c04455.jpg

----------


## dkk08

Hey Merv that's something new! Thanks mate!  :Well done:  

I'll certainly try to keep that in mind when I'm posting more pictures later  :Grin: 

Oh ya so what you guys think of the setup of Guard No. 2 & 3? Should keep that "wooden" flower there? Should I add more terrastrial plants? Was thinking of adding some Spanish moss and tilandsias

----------


## knight

Hi DKK08, 
I am sure I have been poison by your posting, the look of your creation is really tempting. 

Hm... was wondering how can I make one like yours with the misting systems. 

Great job. 

Cheers
Knight

----------


## dkk08

> Hi DKK08, 
> I am sure I have been poison by your posting, the look of your creation is really tempting. 
> 
> Hm... was wondering how can I make one like yours with the misting systems. 
> 
> Great job. 
> 
> Cheers
> Knight


Hi Knight, 

thanks! And I'm still learning and hunger for more  :Wink: 

You can always do something like me but of course you must have approval for the size of the tank set (either your other half or your parents, trust me it took me a few months to get approval from my other half  :Roll Eyes: )

And then you need to ask yourself, "Is there a goal I want to set for myself(breeding/fauna interests/asthetics?" or is it a matter of "Don't care lar just try and setup something and then decide later" 

If its the former then you really need to plan, look at tons of pictures/photos and do tons of reading from other Vivariums/Paludariums forums... then know the hardscape you want to have and know where to get them (in my case I had lots of leftovers as well as some which came with the tank set)... I spent about a month to get to the latest result... lots more to improve... and not to mention 3-4 weeks of planning and research... 

Anyway enough of my gibberish... if you need help we're all here to advise and assist(not to mention further poison you  :Evil: ) 

CheerZ!

P.S. More updates to come in the next week  :Razz:

----------


## knight

> Hi Knight, 
> 
> thanks! And I'm still learning and hunger for more 
> 
> You can always do something like me but of course you must have approval for the size of the tank set (either your other half or your parents, trust me it took me a few months to get approval from my other half )
> 
> And then you need to ask yourself, "Is there a goal I want to set for myself(breeding/fauna interests/asthetics?" or is it a matter of "Don't care lar just try and setup something and then decide later" 
> 
> If its the former then you really need to plan, look at tons of pictures/photos and do tons of reading from other Vivariums/Paludariums forums... then know the hardscape you want to have and know where to get them (in my case I had lots of leftovers as well as some which came with the tank set)... I spent about a month to get to the latest result... lots more to improve... and not to mention 3-4 weeks of planning and research... 
> ...



Hi Desmond, 
Hm... interesting, doubt that there will be anybody to stop me.  :Blah: 

Apparently I do have a plan in mind, but was kind of worry that do not where can I start from. 

Objective: -
To setup a terrarium tank for flora (Green Plants) & fauna (Fishes - namely Tetras only). 

Equipment & Feature: -
1) Tank side maximum about 2 or 3 * 1.5 * 1.5 feet (Exo Terra) been eyeing on it for a long while, like the design.  :Jump for joy:  9Hm... what stopping me is the price). Fitted with misting spray just like your.  :COOL!: 

2) Comprise of a Waterfall Feature, with internal filtering. 

3) Background about 2-3 inches thick where the Water Fall is (planning using 'Great Stuff' to construct), & in it there will be a cave whereby I intend to place a figurine (Budda).  :Angel: 

4) Land space of about 30-40 % & pond side of about 60-70% depending. 

5) Side of the pond intended about 2-3 inches of land where I will place green flora (fissiden) which look like grass patch at both side. 

6) Originally I have a plan of putting in a small 'Junipers or Ficus Bonsai' which act like a tree in the setting. Unfortunately read through the 'Bonsai Forum' it is not re-commendable  :Exasperated: , therefore had drop the idea. 

7) Instead of using the length will be using the width for background purpose, therefore background is 1.5 * 1.5 feet.

It's just a dream setup. Kindly comment what do you think of the plan?  :lurking: Workable?  :Beer Time: 

Comments greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Knight

PS: Hi Guys, 
Few more thing doubt: - 

1) Saw you guys using egg crate as the structure before applying the 'Great Stuff'. Was wondering is you guys will take out the egg crate where it is cured?  :Think: 

2) Notice that you guys does a platform / false bottom with the egg crate, what is the platform / false bottom for?  :Think: 

3) What is usually place underneath the 'Platform / False Bottom'?  :Think:

----------


## dkk08

Equipment & Feature: -
1) Tank side maximum about 2 or 3 * 1.5 * 1.5 feet (Exo Terra) been eyeing on it for a long while, like the design.  :Jump for joy:  9Hm... what stopping me is the price). Fitted with misting spray just like your.  :COOL!: 
Ya Exo Terra is expensive, you can check out East Ocean Trading for a similar Terrarium at a better price.

2) Comprise of a Waterfall Feature, with internal filtering. 
Can be done

3) Background about 2-3 inches thick where the Water Fall is (planning using 'Great Stuff' to construct), & in it there will be a cave whereby I intend to place a figurine (Budda).  :Angel: 
I love buddha statues or any zen like statues for that matter but my wife don't like the idea

4) Land space of about 30-40 % & pond side of about 60-70% depending. 
ok not a bad ratio

5) Side of the pond intended about 2-3 inches of land where I will place green flora (fissiden) which look like grass patch at both side. 
can be done, emersed fissiden looks cool too, can try emersed riccia as well

6) Originally I have a plan of putting in a small 'Junipers or Ficus Bonsai' which act like a tree in the setting. Unfortunately read through the 'Bonsai Forum' it is not re-commendable  :Exasperated: , therefore had drop the idea. 
that's definitely not a good idea as it'll be too wet for the bonsai

7) Instead of using the length will be using the width for background purpose, therefore background is 1.5 * 1.5 feet.
so meaning its going to be a center piece?

PS: Hi Guys, 
Few more thing doubt: - 

1) Saw you guys using egg crate as the structure before applying the 'Great Stuff'. Was wondering is you guys will take out the egg crate where it is cured?  :Think: 
I use egg crate so that the background will have a straight back as the great stuff when curing will puff up and expand to 2-3 times its original size, I do not take out the egg crate as well

2) Notice that you guys does a platform / false bottom with the egg crate, what is the platform / false bottom for?  :Think: 
the raised platform egg crate or false bottom to me is to save on materials like soil/sand/gravels or land substrate as this way you're in a way "cheating" since its raised higher then the water level and do not need to use so much land substrate

another reason is so that the water do not permanently wet the land substrate... you can google more on false bottoms to see what other experts have to say  :Wink: 

3) What is usually place underneath the 'Platform / False Bottom'?  :Think: 
Well there's a few items you can use to raised the platform > PVC tube, plastic flower pots, eggcrates, glass bottles... actually there's endless possibilities... its just whether we dare to try and use them  :Opps:

----------


## knight

> Equipment & Feature: -
> 1) Tank side maximum about 2 or 3 * 1.5 * 1.5 feet (Exo Terra) been eyeing on it for a long while, like the design.  9Hm... what stopping me is the price). Fitted with misting spray just like your. 
> Ya Exo Terra is expensive, you can check out East Ocean Trading for a similar Terrarium at a better price.
> 
> 2) Comprise of a Waterfall Feature, with internal filtering. 
> Can be done
> 
> 3) Background about 2-3 inches thick where the Water Fall is (planning using 'Great Stuff' to construct), & in it there will be a cave whereby I intend to place a figurine (Budda). 
> I love buddha statues or any zen like statues for that matter but my wife don't like the idea
> ...



Hm... Interesting, Thanks Bro. 

Cheers
Knight

----------


## knight

Hey Desmond, 
I tend to love the 3 breeding tank you have there. 

Was wondering if you can share the contact of the maker via pm? Also I like the setup that you have created. Simple & neat. Sure make me  :drool 2: .

Cheers
Knight

----------


## dkk08

finally manage some updates  :Grin: 

Main Breeding Tank


The Ah Buis aka White's Treefrogs (Green Tree frog on AVA list)

----------


## reborn4ever

Nice setup.. Thank for sharing..  :Smile:

----------


## dkk08

The 3 Guards  ::smt066: 

1st Guard > Lotus Tank  :Huh?:

----------


## dkk08

2nd Guard > The Wise Oak Tree

----------


## dkk08

3rd Guard > Exotica Paradiso

----------


## knight

> 2nd Guard > The Wise Oak Tree


Hi Desmond, 
Love this setup you have there. Hm... I would said simple & neat.

Great Job.

Cheers
Knight

----------


## dkk08

Thanks Knight! I'm waiting to see your thread on your setup  :Wink:

----------


## nasty12

> 2nd Guard > The Wise Oak Tree


Very Impressive setup!! hehe got good news for you!!! (check pm)
by the way whats the plant in Pic no.2 ? 
planning to setup a Viva soon also=p

----------


## dkk08

if you're refering to the green moss on the branch, that's a cut up algae ball aka moss ball but I've since transfered them back into the water as they need constant moisture  :Wink:

----------


## vivaboy76

hi where to get white tree frog?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi vivaboy

I just bought 2 White Tree Frogs from Bangkok and managed to fly them here , of course with AVA approval stamp.

Those 2 critters are about SGD80 but another AVA approval stamp will be another SGD40 and also another SGD300 for to and fro flight to Bangkok plus another SGD300 for hotel!!!! :Shocked: 

puay tahan!!!!

----------


## vivaboy76

hi there dkk08,wonderful project, u really have great passion for this......by any chance u know where to get white or green tree frogs??

----------


## eddy planer

> hi there dkk08,wonderful project, u really have great passion for this......by any chance u know where to get white or green tree frogs??


sorry vivaboy

There is no way you can get any white/Green Tree frog in Singapore not even Qian Hui unless somebody willing tosell those critters to you but at a very high price like SGD250 or more per frog!

There is only one way, you can obtain those frogs in Kuala Lumpur and you have to travel up to buy one. But you must get AVA approval first , so the custom will allow you to bring the critters into Singapore.

Like what I did, i got AVA approval stamp before I fly to Bangkok.

hope this will help you...

----------


## vivaboy76

KL ?? well where exactly?? wil give it a try

----------


## eddy planer

Hi viva boy

I know the exotic pet shops along Cheras( not too sure the shop's address but I know where to find it) and also there is one in the end of Petangli Street ( Chinatown).

Anyway, I got the AVA's permits stamp to allow me to "import" legal critters to Singapore, so I might be going to Kuala Lumpur or Bangkok( much cheaper than KL) sometime July or Sept to buy 2-4 White Tree Frogs for my latest 2nd project.

----------


## vivaboy76

oh possible if i buy from u a pair??

----------


## dkk08

Yo guys, can we bring the chatter else where... especially when we're talking about shops from across the causeway selling exotic pets... let's not get into trouble here...  :Wink:

----------


## reveru

If AVA approves, is it still illegal? As long as we get the necessary "stamps" as eddy mentioned?

----------


## dkk08

> If AVA approves, is it still illegal? As long as we get the necessary "stamps" as eddy mentioned?


well if they approve then its not illegal... but only white's are considered legal in Singapore... the other "exotic pets" are illegal...

----------


## FuEl

It's not a stamp. It's a letter of authorisation. I got the LOA for 10 pcs. Paying for a LOA just to bring in 2 pcs is not worth it. Pricing for the frog, it is not expensive. I get only around sgd $10 per pc in BKK. It is going through all the trouble with AVA and the customs that will make you ask for a decent amount if you are to sell it. $50 per pc is a fair price, $250 is insane. You can get dendrobatids at that price.

----------


## vivaboy76

anyone selling green tree frogs??

----------


## dkk08

vivaboy76, do not post your "want to buy" questions here... this is your first warning... 
And if you've paid attention in other forums and visited enough LFS, there was a large batch of White's last week but have already been sold out...

----------


## vivaboy76

oh i am not aware of this at all

----------


## dkk08

ok here's some long awaited updates... 

Breeding Tank upgraded

----------


## dkk08

1st Guard aka Japanese Garden

----------


## dkk08

2nd Guard aka Chinese Garden

----------


## dkk08

3rd Guard aka Sleeping Hollow

----------


## 69efan69

> ok here's some long awaited updates... 
> 
> Breeding Tank upgraded


am looking for this kind of wood for my whites to hang out. haha where to get wood with decent pricing and selection?

btw really solid looking whites there !

----------


## dkk08

thanks, you should be able to find these kind of wood at Green Chapter at Clementi

Ya they're really fat and huge, greedy frogs I must say...

----------


## vivaboy76

where to get mist maker?? price range??

----------


## dkk08

The price of the mister is about $300, I'll PM you the contacts

----------


## vivaboy76

thanks bro but really too much....way too my budget

----------


## dkk08

Added more moss, thanks to bro fuel, great looking moss!

----------


## Blue Whale

>"< Breeder looks awesome. Can take a pict. of the centre where your waterfall is?
1st Guard worms? Is it some kinda food chamber thingy?
2nd Guard - I like this best, got the same plant on the left as you which is on LED light sensor (auto mode) at the moment.
3rd Guard Froggies - any updates?

It's reaching almost end of the year. Having you got the bio-data of the frogs as in the reproduction cycle? 
In Kampong, usually frog breed more during end of the year (rainfall). I hope you have many many tadpoles.

----------


## dkk08

> >"< Breeder looks awesome. Can take a pict. of the centre where your waterfall is?
> 1st Guard worms? Is it some kinda food chamber thingy?
> 2nd Guard - I like this best, got the same plant on the left as you which is on LED light sensor (auto mode) at the moment.
> 3rd Guard Froggies - any updates?
> 
> It's reaching almost end of the year. Having you got the bio-data of the frogs as in the reproduction cycle? 
> In Kampong, usually frog breed more during end of the year (rainfall). I hope you have many many tadpoles.


There's no waterfall in the breeder tank... 

1st Guard > the worms are food, its not for breeding worms... 
2nd Guard > plant on the left is Maiden's Fern
3rd Guard > it was updated in post 60 on page 3

well the reproduction cycle can be mimic, not necessary to follow the natural cycle... but of cause it would be better to do so...

----------


## Blue Whale

> There's no waterfall in the breeder tank... 
> 
> 1st Guard > the worms are food, its not for breeding worms... 
> 2nd Guard > plant on the left is Maiden's Fern
> 3rd Guard > it was updated in post 60 on page 3
> 
> well the reproduction cycle can be mimic, not necessary to follow the natural cycle... but of cause it would be better to do so...


-_-" okies...its a tube. Looks like waterfall, container with grass inside #57...nevermind. eyes cannot make it. *almost fall off the chair*
1st Guard - The worms looks very reddish, can enlighten me on the worm's name? (Not Tom, Dick and Harry of course)
2nd Guard - ahhh...plant id-ded here. Thanks.
3rd Guard ^^ I meant any luck so far? I learning via watching the few of you going there, though I don't think I am tempted to go into it yet..heh heh.

----------


## dkk08

the worms are mealworms, they look redish because of the food that they feed on (carrots and some fish food with lots of beta carotene...

----------


## vivaboy76

so from your experience, what can trigger the frogs to mate other than rain fall????

----------


## dkk08

you can imitate rainfall by installing a mister which can be set on a timer to "rain" for 3-4 hours straight or you can do it the more economical way by using a powerhead and rainbar in a big toyogo box... of course a lot of luck is needed too

----------


## vivaboy76

hi, heelooo, from your experience:

what the best tips u can give for keeping green tree frogs?

what to feed froglets, other than pinhead crickets??

do u have any green tree tadpoles?

----------


## dkk08

They're pretty easy to keep, as long as you give them ample space and food they're pretty happy frogs... as for froglets you can try mealworms or grasshoppers... and no I do not have any tadpoles yet

----------


## vivaboy76

hmmm thanks alot.....mealworm for froglets, very big.....for them...i did keep few common tadpoles, turn into froglets which were very small....stayed alive for 2 to 3 weeks then died.

----------


## dkk08

well unless you're prepared to invest on small feeders, you can look for bro fuel for cultured wingless fruit flies, very suitable for froglets of any type

----------


## eddy planer

where can I find bro fuel's shop?

hey when can you deliver me the multi vitamins for my colonies?

meet me at Jurong east or clementi 328 then i drive you to view my palu, okay

----------


## dkk08

you'll have to PM bro fuel, he has a merchant account with AQ... 

when you free in the day? SMS me to discuss on the vitamins...

----------


## Blue Whale

I don't know if this information is useful or not. Please use for reference only.

In Kampong times, we used to keep about 5x 30cm tanks and 2x dragon urn (Waist height big clay tank); well that's what we used to call them. Night time we will go through all the mud roads for tyre tracks. Armed with torch lights, we go for tracks which are filled with water after rain. We would scoope all the tadpoles out and put in the tanks. Now the tanks are exposed to direct sunlight inorder to grow algae. However we use fish bread (those hard bread that you would buy from fish shops) to feed the tadpoles. As I am too young back then, not sure if they will feed on the algae or not but never did we once feed worms to them as the worms will strangle the tadpoles even before they eat them.

1. I should think these breads are not easily found nowadays. If you can find it, you have to crush to smaller pieces. Don't smell that bad, it's whats leftover the following day that smells.
2. Don't feed tubi-worms. (*Warning*: tadpole strangling)
3. Micro-pellets like Bao Zhen Hong should do the trick nicely. (quite fine). Else, go for baby food No.2 to No.3. Powder form. I used to buy this from North Serangoon, one of the shops after Rainbow.

So the story goes, we feed the tadpoles until they have legs and started to jump out of the tank, from that point, they are on their own. Some being hunted down to be eaten whilst the rest keeps the area free of bugs. So the cycle just continues. We save the tadpoles, they keep out mosquitoes and flies. ^^ The croaking sound is lullaby to us at night. Keep us at peace to their rhythum.

----------


## dkk08

Some Minor Updates

1st Guard

----------

